# 2010 Nissan Pathfinder SE 4x4 Review



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Things can change fast in the auto business. Back when the current Pathfinder was launched, in 2004 as a '05 model, truck based SUVs represented around half the market. Today, the landscape is dominated by car-based crossovers and yet, there's still a lot to be said about driving a proper Sport Utility.

This author remembers driving the 2005 Pathfinder when it was first launched, so testing the 2010 version was like revisiting and old friend. Some things have changed, like trim levels, which now comprise S FE, S, SE and LE, but a lot hasn't. This third generation 'Finder is still what it was in the beginning – unapologetically a truck with a choice of two or four-wheel drive. It's styling has been only mildly updated (2008), which means Tonka truck looks and big fat tires protruding from fairly muscular fenders are still the order of the day. Like every four-door Pathfinder that came before, it also features somewhat hidden rear handles, giving it the look of a classic two-door design.

Inside, despite getting on in years, the Pathfinder remains highly versatile. Three rows of seats mean seven-person capacity and both the second 40/20/40 split bench and 50/50 third row can fold flat into the floor, freeing up a whopping 79.2 cubic feet in cargo space (it's 16.1 cu-ft with all seats in the up position). Other neat interior features include no fewer than 12 cargo tie downs, eight cup holders (two for bottles), a dual-storage glove box, standard tilt steering wheel and cruise control. 

More: *2010 Nissan Pathfinder SE 4x4 Review* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*Good Good Car!*

I bought one of these in 2000. I must say, Pathfinders truly rock! Out here in the Cali rockies, i find it real easy to navigate around in one of these things!


----------

